# Sharemarket clubs in Brisbane?



## ZAP (21 August 2007)

Are they any sharemarket clubs in Brisbane that  organised meetings whereby an experienced speaker comes along to speak on a specific sharemarket subject? Are there any around in the Brisbane area?


----------



## TheAbyss (21 August 2007)

*Re: Sharemarket Clubs in Brisbane ?*

The ASX regularly conducts events and seminars in the city. http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/events/investor_hour/index.htm#Brisbane

usually these go for an hour or less and are scheduled around a lunch break time frame for around $5


----------

